# Advice



## Cheesey86 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi, I am new to the forum and seeking advice, I have a picket watch in my possession, I believe it is dated sometime in the 1800's. No markings on the watch just a mark of r&s on the case.

Any advice as to the maker, date and value would be greatly approached as I have no idea

https://ibb.co/DVdWCRx << picture

thanks


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you opened the back? A picture of marks inside the case and on the movement would help.

If there's an R&S in a kind of lozenge shape, then what you've got is likely to relate to this previous discussion and the links in the last post will tell you a lot about the maker.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/40007-r-s/&do=embed

Also here

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/rotherham.php


----------



## Cheesey86 (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the information, seems to relate to your linked post and site, here is the case

https://ibb.co/30CV788

many thanks


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

In case you haven't worked it out already, the anchor is a Birmingham mark and the A dates the case to 1849.

Is there anything on the movement?


----------



## Cheesey86 (Feb 18, 2019)

I haven't seen a thing on the watch it's self but I am not keen to open it right up Incase I damage it, the watch it's self has a key and still winds


----------



## Cheesey86 (Feb 18, 2019)

I opened it up

h young - Cambridge

https://ibb.co/zNvwpsf


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Cheesey86 said:


> I opened it up ﻿


 That is beautiful. I was nervous the first time I opened mine, but it was worth it.

According to "Watchmakers of the World", William Henry Young of Cambridge traded from 1846 to 1875. There's a William H Young in the 1881 census, aged 79, born in Castle Acre, Norfolk, occupation Watchmaker & Jeweller, living in Bridge Street, Cambridge. There's a William Henry Young in the book working in Swaffham, Norfolk 1825-45, likely the same man. Father was Henry Young of Swaffham 1795-1837, also a watchmaker.


----------



## Cheesey86 (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm guessing based on that the watch won't be worth that much? doesn't seem to be a common watch but not a huge name

the watch is around 170 years old based on that information though


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

If you look at completed listings for "antique pocket watch" on ebay you'll see what they go for, if they sell at all. From yours you can see the case was mass produced, then a local jeweler fits a movement and inscribes his name on it. So there's a lot of them about.

TBH I'm interested in the watchmakers more than the technical details of the watch. If you're interested in knowing more about the movement, start a new thread headed something like "W H Young 1849 pocket watch" and repost the photos with what you already know and your question. How you came by the watch would be interesting too.

If you haven't already, post a "hello" thread in introductions too.

We get a lot who just want to know what their watch is worth and never come back, so a new member with a thread headed "Advice" won't get much interest.


----------



## MillRoadCemetery (Jan 2, 2021)

William Henry Young operated from Bridge Street in Cambridge. He died in 1883 and is buried at Mill Road Cemetery in the city http://millroadcemetery.org.uk/young-sarah-ann/


----------

